# Pre-MRI exams



## llawrence (Oct 7, 2010)

Are pre mri exams such as orbits (70030) or skull (70250) xrays to detect for metallic foreign bodies billable and/or payable by carriers?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Oct 15, 2010)

I code outpatient diagnostic radiology and we only submit charges for metal screening if we have an order on file.  We find that almost all carriers will pay for these with the appropriate V code to show it was screening.


----------



## cgilbert58 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Metal screening*

Just wondering what V code you normally use for screening for metal for pre MRI?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 27, 2011)

we use v72.85


----------



## Radcoder1313 (May 9, 2011)

We use V80.2 for screening of the eyes and V82.89 for all other body areas.


----------



## ecbach (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pre-MRI X-Ray of the Orbits (70030)*

Patient presents to the radiology department with an order for an MRI.  Due to a social history taken in the radiology department, we find the patient is at risk for having metal in their eye.  The patient is then required, per our organization's protocol, to have an x-ray of their orbits to ensure there is no foreign objects that would cause a problem while having the MRI.  

If the referring provider does not include an order for the pre-MRI x-ray of the orbits along with the order for the MRI, do we need to contact the referring provider to amend the order to include this recommended X-ray?  Is there a rule out there for when the Radiologist can order an exam based on medical necessity or when we have to go back to the referring MD for an amendment to the original order?


----------

